
Show HN: Most-shared links by groups of Twitter users (Urbanists, in this case) - krausejj
https://mendoapp.com/group/urbanists
======
krausejj
Mendo is a platform to see links shared by a selection of people you follow
(and trust), sorted by most-shared.

It's like a "private Reddit" or "private HN" where you have your own feed, and
you get to choose who can vote on it.

It's great because it puts the best stuff first and doesn't addict you.

We made a few "example groups" to show what Mendo surfaces when you follow a
group of people who specialize in topic areas:

Economists -
[https://mendoapp.com/group/econ](https://mendoapp.com/group/econ)
Scientists/Environmentalists -
[https://mendoapp.com/group/enviros](https://mendoapp.com/group/enviros) Tech
Commentators -
[https://mendoapp.com/group/tech](https://mendoapp.com/group/tech) Politicos -
[https://mendoapp.com/group/politicos](https://mendoapp.com/group/politicos)

You don't have to check social media all the time – the most important things
being shared come to you, via email and our iOS app.

